# Michael Myers Capt Kirk Don Post Halloween Latex Mask Fun



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's a vid I just put together. It's a combo of playing around with the mask and costume and reviewing the mask. It's a tight edit. Watch it all the way thru.

It's my favorite Halloween movie mask because it looks like Capt. Kirk which was what they got off the rack and altered a bit for the John Carpenter's Halloween original movie. The coveralls are from an auto supply store. I explain it further in comment replies to HorrorSquad under the video.

P.S. Mod- I can't seem to get an embedded video preview to show up. So here's the URL.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Michael Myers Mows the Lawn Director's Cut (get it ; )


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

One more. Playing it more straight in the spirit of things...


----------

